# Help Please



## trashman (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok last question before I start my first layout. I can get a NCE Power Cab with a 5 amp booster for about $250.00. Is this the way to go or should I spend the extra cash and get Digitrax. HO scale,4x10 layout with lights and hopefully sound


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

NCE makes really nice stuff. Doesn't sound like a bad deal at all.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

You would certainly be set with that system. 5 amps is 5 amps now matter who the manufacture is. You would have plenty of power for your layout. No sense is spending extra money is you don't need to.


----------

